# 1964 bmw1800



## saltdog (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just given 1964 BMW 1800 nice straight body a family member used as a daily driverand had completely detailed ,where is the best place to find parts and what's this car worth.Couldn't find any for sale anywhere?


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

There is a NK (Neue Klasse, Which is the type of car your 1800 is) forum on BMW2002FAQ http://www.bmw2002faq.com/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,50/page,viewforum/f,19/ I think there are even some of those guys that live in your area. You should be able to get your answers from there.


----------



## williamtii (Jan 19, 2012)

not much, but there's a few banging around in CA


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

You can still get parts through the BMW dealer network. There are also specialists like 2002AD http://2002ad.com/pages/about.cfm


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucky score! The best all-around supplier is in Germany; they speak English and are very efficient:

http://www.wallothnesch.com/e/framewelcome.htm

Welcome to the NK world!


----------



## BruceSEA993 (Sep 19, 2007)

Is it running? The engine is similar but smaller than the newer 2002. I put a 2 liter 2002 engine in mine. I had a 1966. Transmission was a weak point...there is a way to put a 2000 manual trans in with the longer drive shaft and that is a better set up. Also the drivers side motor mount is weak. I ended up bolting some nylon climbing rope (so the vibration did not transfer to the chassis) to keep the engine torque from ripping the engine mount out.

I am sure I did lots of other things to it to...had it for 11 years in Sacramento. There is an 1800Tisa in the area owned by one of the folks in the BMW club. Nice cars!


----------

